# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  3D Live pool v2.32 full cracked!

## fidd

Download game 3D Live Pool v2.32 
Các bạn download về, sau đó giải nén ra và chạy file Setup để cài đặt --> bản 3D Live Pool v2.32 đã được Registration [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. 
Chú ý: Hiện tại trên mạng không có link download game 3D Live Pool v2.32 nào là bản full mà toàn là bản trial (bản thử trong 30 ngày), mà giá để mua game này trên mạng là 10$. Vì vậy link download full game 3D Live Pool v2.32 chỉ có 1 link duy nhất, ko mất tiền, chỉ việc download về, cài đặt là đã thành game có bản quyền, đó chính là link do thành viên phj4nh_pr0_9x của 4r vn-zoom upload lên. Mọi thắc mắc xin các bạn pm theo yahoo : the_arsenal_the_gunners_1886_09.

----------


## thangemxuananh

*Link hỏng*

link die rùi !để lâu quá link die rùi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

